# Adjustable dado issue



## Canuck (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm new to this forum and am hoping to capitalize on the knowledge of so may well-informed individuals...

I purchased an older Craftsman table saw at a garage sale a few years ago and have been upgrading and tuning it so that it does its job properly. When I bought the saw, it came with a 16 tooth Craftsman carbide-tipped adjustable dado (9-3263). I have used these types of blades before and am familiar with their limitations but have never seen one do what this one does - the photos below should give you an idea of what the issue is:








7/8"








1/2"









Does anyone here have any thoughts on how to correct this problem?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's not even remotely close to what it should be. Makes me think something has shifted in the hub. Honestly, I'd discard it and look for a better carbide tipped stacked dado head.

Best bargain...CMT stacked dado set $52.50 shipped


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I agree. That looks dangerously broken on the inside. I would not use it.


----------



## Canuck (Sep 6, 2012)

I figured that this might open up a good discussion... I fully agree that a stacked dado system is the way to go and am keeping an eye out for a good deal on one. Knotscott, thanks for the link - too bad that they will not ship outside of the the US.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry, I missed that you were in Canada.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Have you considered doing dadoes with a router?









 







.


----------



## Canuck (Sep 6, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> Have you considered doing dadoes with a router?


I've used the router as well but I'm currently limited to a very simple setup with the accessories at my disposal. I just wanted to see what opinions people had about the problem presented in the original post and if anyone has experienced anything similar.

I may bring the unit back to Sears - along with my test piece - and see if they stand behind their warranties...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have that same dado tool. It makes dados that are square at the bottom albeit a little rough. I also do not like the vibration and noise that accompanies it.

Unless there is noticeable slop in the "works" I do not know what could go wrong with it. The only thing I can think of is that the arbor on the saw and the shaft hole in the tool are not the same size.

I also do not understand the blade marks on the bottom of the hole. 

George


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm guessing but it looks like it may have been disassembled and reassembled incorrectly. Those blades are supposed to move left to right equally from a centerline, depending on the relationship of the cams. 
That is still a current item with Sears though, sells for ~$60 so returning it and trying to ge a replacement may be a shot. Sorry, couldn't find an exploded view nor an owners manual online.:smile:


----------



## Canuck (Sep 6, 2012)

GeorgeC, you hit the nail on the head... Hanging my head in shame I have to admit that I did not notice the difference in size between the saw arbor (5/8") and the bore on the dado (just shy of 3/4") - I guess that I just slipped the blade on and let gravity do its thing before tightening the nut. The eccentricity caused by the blade being off-centre on the arbor, combined with the wobble action, caused the ramp effect. The solution to the problem was to machine an adapter bushing - with the following result:









Thank you all for your responses which were a great way to be welcomed to the forum.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

jschaben said:


> I'm guessing but it looks like it may have been disassembled and reassembled incorrectly. Those blades are supposed to move left to right equally from a centerline, depending on the relationship of the cams.
> That is still a current item with Sears though, sells for ~$60 so returning it and trying to ge a replacement may be a shot. Sorry, couldn't find an exploded view nor an owners manual online.:smile:


There are no blade*s.*

There is only one blade that "wobbles" from side to side. I just went and looked at my same tool. There is no provision for disassembly. 

Are you sure you are discussing the dado tool pictured?

George


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> There are no blade*s.*
> 
> There is only one blade that "wobbles" from side to side. I just went and looked at my same tool. There is no provision for disassembly.
> 
> ...


Hi George - yep, I fat fingered the "s". I have one I got from HF a couple of eons ago. I haven't used it in 30 yrs, just never threw it out and would feel guilty giving it away or selling it. I think it can be disassembled. I haven't looked at the Sears version, I use a stacked myself. :smile:


----------

